# Fivics Vellator vs. Kaya K2. Which one?



## tomislaf (Dec 26, 2013)

I had a pair of medium 28# Kaya K2 limbs.
Overall, their build quality was subpar - although new, they came twisted, had uneven bottom parts of the limb, strangely thick limb tip, sharp edges of the string nock groove, couldn't fit them on a number of different risers (their own Kaya K3 included, fileing the limbs solved that)...
However, they were a decent performer; smooth to draw, some stacking at my 30" draw, faster and laterally stiffer than some popular fiber/wood products in the simmilar price range.
I planned to replace them with long 30# FIVICS Pegasus limbs (they might be a good deal for you if you can find them; Cross-carbon/UD-carbon/Wood-core/Wood-core/UD-carbon/Fiber-glass vs Fiber-glass/UD-carbon/Wood-core/Wood-core/UD-carbon/Fiber-glass on the Vellators) but have stumbled upon a great deal for Win&Win Winact-VT limbs with which I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think you can beat your winacts with either of those limbs or any other limb that is $200 new. 
You won't see a jump in anything until you go to $350 in my experience. ..unless you go used. 
Keep the winacts and save up for something else.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for the information.

I am borrowing the Winact Focus limbs, so I need a replacement option.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

biblethumpncop said:


> I'm going to order a set of carbon/wood limbs from Lancaster. I've decided I want a 30-32# Long set of limbs made in S. Korea.....


Not for $200.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

theminoritydude said:


> Not for $200.



What do you mean? They have Fivics Vellators and Kaya K2's listed in the $180 range, plus free shipping. The technician I spoke to today at Lancaster said both sets are made in S. Korea.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

I think you'll find all but the short Vellators are on back order. I'm not sure where they are made, but have you considered the SF Archery Premium Plus Carbon limbs? They are in the same price range and are in stock at Lancaster.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

wiatrog said:


> I think you'll find all but the short Vellators are on back order. I'm not sure where they are made, but have you considered the SF Archery Premium Plus Carbon limbs? They are in the same price range and are in stock at Lancaster.



Thanks for the update. You are correct, the limbs are currently back ordered, but they will still get them in the technician told me. The SF you mentioned are made in China. Too bad, too. I had an older set before they were made in China and I liked them.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

biblethumpncop said:


> What do you mean? They have Fivics Vellators and Kaya K2's listed in the $180 range, plus free shipping. The technician I spoke to today at Lancaster said both sets are made in S. Korea.


Vellator is made in China.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

The SF Premium Plus Carbons will be hard to beat at your $200 budget. You can try a WTB Limbs listing and see what comes up. I picked up some 30# Med Hoyt ILF Gold Medalist Carbon plus limbs for $100. You never know, some one may cut you a great deal on premium limbs collecting dust.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Astroguy said:


> The SF Premium Plus Carbons will be hard to beat at your $200 budget. You can try a WTB Limbs listing and see what comes up. I picked up some 30# Med Hoyt ILF Gold Medalist Carbon plus limbs for $100. You never know, some one may cut you a great deal on premium limbs collecting dust.



Good point. I've had a WTB listed for several days. Great minds think alike!

I decided to hold out and continue to shoot these Winact Focus limbs for as long as I can borrow them. I will meep my eye out for older, higher quality limbs.

Thanks!!!


----------

